# What information does the Bradford Persistent Agent gather?



## sereby (Aug 3, 2011)

Today I needed to install the Bradford Persistent Agent on my personal laptop. My company has modified our security policy, and all machines that access our network/VPN are required to have this app running in the background.

I was told that this application identifies my laptop by IP and MAC address, and that it also reports information back to the IS department to determine if my system has the proper updates installed, has a firewall, and antivirus software. I was assured that there is no possibility of remote access to my laptop, and that the app is only being used for the aforementioned purposes.

I'm running Comodo Internet Security Premium which acts as my firewall and AV. It identified the Bradford Persistent Agent as being safe, and so far has not reported any network activity through the port that the agent is listening on.

Does anyone have any insight into how this application communicates, and, most importantly, exactly what information can be gathered from my machine?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I found this.
What Does the Bradford Persistent Agent Allow Us to See?
http://www.smcm.edu/helpdesk/network/cm_views.html

So seems to just want to know you have rights to be on the network and your PC has the needed protection and is up to date.

http://easyosx.wordpress.com/tag/bradford-persistent-agent/

They want to keep all others safe and if you start doing the wrong things they will cut you off the network to protect the network.

http://www.colgate.edu/offices/support/informationtechnology/students/getconnected/BradfordPA.html


----------



## sereby (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks, hewee - that puts my mind at ease!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You're welcome.

Just keep things updated as you should do anyway and run scans now and then and guess *Bradford * will be happy and if not it should tell you that your missing a update or you have not run a scan in so many days and it's time to run one to make sure you PC is clean.

So not only does then keep the network safe but you safer to because your on the network also. Have fun in school learning.


----------

